# Cardiac Caths ??



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

Our facility just hired some new cardiologist who informed us they will be performing different cardiac procedures including cardiac caths. We do the billing for the physician's of a hospital so we can only bill the physician's part. We aren't too familiar with these different procedure and want to know what to expect, does any have any good websites we could look at or even a superbill would be great ?? if so can you please contact me here ?? Any superbill related to Cardiac would help...


----------



## Erika95 (Jul 8, 2008)

www.abbottvascular.com

go under healthcare professionals you will find alot of resources to help you


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jul 9, 2008)

I found a great website in Boston Scientific.  They have a wonderful reimbursement guide that they will send you for free.  They also have free webcasts about every other month and I believe a call center line for questions.  I was fairly new to cardiology about three years ago and worked with them with great results.  Good Luck to you!

Machelle


----------



## brittanny85 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Csi*

I started coding caths in September 2008.  There is a manual that you can order from the website, www.codingstrategies.com.  It is called the "CSI Navigator for Invasive Cardiology".  You really may want to consider purchasing this book.  It is on sale for about $182.00 right now but it is very, very helpful.  It includes information on Interventional Coding, Coronary Interventions, Peripheral Angiography, Peripheral Interventions, and it even goes through the basics of Echo's, EKG's, Nuclear Exams, and Pacemakers.  It breaks down all the CPT codes you will need for a cath and then tells you what you can and can't bill together.  It is excellent.  Also, don't forget the LMRP for Left Heart and Right Heart Caths is on MCR's website-and they WILL NOT pay for it without a diagnosis from their LMRP.  Hopefully this is helpful for you.  Feel free to contact me with any questions.  My email is bwhiteside@kentuckycardiology.com.


----------



## bcevans36 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you would give me your fax number I will fax you a copy of the encounter form for our office as well as a cath encounter form.

Thanks


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 9, 2008)

bcevans36 said:


> If you would give me your fax number I will fax you a copy of the encounter form for our office as well as a cath encounter form.
> 
> Thanks



ok thanks,, 985-873-2159


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 9, 2008)

brittanny85 said:


> I started coding caths in September 2008.  There is a manual that you can order from the website, www.codingstrategies.com.  It is called the "CSI Navigator for Invasive Cardiology".  You really may want to consider purchasing this book.  It is on sale for about $182.00 right now but it is very, very helpful.  It includes information on Interventional Coding, Coronary Interventions, Peripheral Angiography, Peripheral Interventions, and it even goes through the basics of Echo's, EKG's, Nuclear Exams, and Pacemakers.  It breaks down all the CPT codes you will need for a cath and then tells you what you can and can't bill together.  It is excellent.  Also, don't forget the LMRP for Left Heart and Right Heart Caths is on MCR's website-and they WILL NOT pay for it without a diagnosis from their LMRP.  Hopefully this is helpful for you.  Feel free to contact me with any questions.  My email is bwhiteside@kentuckycardiology.com.



we were actually looking at this book yesterday, we are all new to this so it's kinda tricky, but hopefully we will get the hang of it, we are trying to get help from anywhere's and putting all the stuff we learned together,, thanks everyone for the help


----------



## djrumery (Jan 4, 2010)

*Cath Encounter form*



bcevans36 said:


> If you would give me your fax number I will fax you a copy of the encounter form for our office as well as a cath encounter form.
> 
> Thanks



I'd love a copy of your form if you wouldn't mind sharing.  I'm also very new to this area and will take any information anyone is willing to share. 

866-550-7775


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 7, 2010)

cpccoder2008 said:


> Our facility just hired some new cardiologist who informed us they will be performing different cardiac procedures including cardiac caths. We do the billing for the physician's of a hospital so we can only bill the physician's part. We aren't too familiar with these different procedure and want to know what to expect, does any have any good websites we could look at or even a superbill would be great ?? if so can you please contact me here ?? Any superbill related to Cardiac would help...



Z-health publishing has a great book for interventional cardiology and interventional radiology coding.  I use it all the time.


----------



## Pillow1 (Jan 7, 2010)

*encounter/superbill cardiology*

I'd love a copy of your form if you wouldn't mind at your earliest convienience. Thank you so much...and thank you to everyone for all of the great web sites/books.  

FAX # 561-627-0517


----------

